
Bill Gates Financed Secret Renewable Energy Startup Attains Breakthrough - tokstesla
http://boomvibes.com/bill-gates-financed-secret-renewable-energy-startup-attains-breakthrough/
======
informatimago
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odeillo_solar_furnace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Odeillo_solar_furnace)

